
The Problem with Prototypes (in Perl5 subroutines) - draegtun
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2009/08/the-problem-with-prototypes.html
======
draegtun
See related HN post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=770072>

